# Imprimante HP Photosmart C4390 et Mac OS 10.6



## Brissac (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Il semblerait que mon imprimante HP Photosmart Tout-en-un C4390 ne soit pas totalement compatible avec Mac OS 10.6 : comme sous Mac OS 10.5, je peux continuer à imprimer et à photocopier, mais *je ne peux plus scanner*.
Quand je lance un scan, j'ai droit à un message d'alerte aussi expéditif qu'incompréhensible :
Voir la pièce jointe 58782

	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Je suis allé sur le site HP, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de màj du pilote pour Mac OS X 10.6.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
 me sauver la vie ?


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2011)

Effectivement, Apple n'annonce pas cette imprimante comme compatible 10.6:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR#HP

Je ne la vois pas figurer non plus dans les solutions alternatives (Twain Sane, HPIJS).


----------



## Brissac (15 Mai 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Effectivement, Apple n'annonce pas cette imprimante comme compatible 10.6:
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR#HP
> 
> Je ne la vois pas figurer non plus dans les solutions alternatives (Twain Sane, HPIJS).



En fait, si !
C'est le double effet HP.
Bien qu'estampillé C4390, ce modèle appartient à la série des C4380 Series.
Va comprendre Charles.
Entre un message d'alerte indéchiffrable, un site fouilli et mal foutu et des n° de modèles alambiqués, je me suis fait une religion sur HP et le modèle que je possède sera sans doute le dernier.
En attendant, mon problème reste entier


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2011)

Bon alors pour commencer, HPScan Pro n'est pas compatible avec MacOS X 10.6 et je crains que ce soit le problème auquel tu es confronté

Je ne sais pas pour ce modèle d'imprimante, mais pour la mienne HP Photosmart C4580 avant de passer à SnowLeopard il a fallu
1 - Desinstaller les composants HP de MacOS X 10.5 (avec le desinstalleur présent dans le dossier Utilitaires HP dans le dossier Applications du Mac)
2 - Installer Mac OS X 10.6
3 - telecharger sur le site HP les nouveaux pilotes et applications compatibles MacOs X 10.6 et les installer

Maintenant l'application de scan s'appelle HP Scan


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2011)

Tu as essayé le pilote HPIJS ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Déjà, ce qui n'est pas compatible c'est HP Scan Pro.

Vous avez installé un vieux paquet ou laissé l'ancien en place.

Or, il faut des logiciels spécifiques à Snow Leopard avec les tout en un HP.

La première chose à faire et d'enlever tout ces vieux trucs à l'aide de la procédure de désinstallation HP.


En suite, vous téléchargez ceci et installez :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907

Lisez ceci :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c:2&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&destPage=document#N885

et ceci :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...03/loc:3&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&destPage=document

Le problème est que votre imprimante n'est pas prévue pour 10.6 et utiliser les logiciels de la C4380 Series ne peut être qu'un pis-aller.

Toutefois, comme la 4380 dispose d'un paquet logiciel pour 10.6, installez-le (ne définissez pas d'imprimante à l'installation si votre modèle n'apparaît pas mais poursuivez la procédure comme si vous n'aviez pas d'imprimante connectée).
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=3221646&sw_lang=&os=219


Quand vous aurez fini l'installation de la partie Impression, vous lancerez HPScan (le nouveau logiciel de numérisation basé sur TWAIN pour 10.6). Il suffira de lui indiquer votre imprimante.

Attention, n'oubliez pas que ces logiciels ne sont pas prévus pour votre modèle mais un modèle voisin.


----------



## Brissac (15 Mai 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Déjà, ce qui n'est pas compatible c'est HP Scan Pro.
> 
> ...



Merci à vous tous pour votre réactivité et vos conseils éclairants (et rassurants : vous me confirmez que HP Scan Pro n'est pas compatible, je n'ai donc pas fait de mauvaise manip').

Entre temps, j'ai moi aussi poursuivi mes recherches.
J'ai trouvé une solution palliative toute simple : je passe par les Préférences système.
J'ouvre "Imprimantes et fax", je sélectionne mon imprimante, je clique sur l'onglet "Numériser" puis sur le bouton "Ouvrir scanneur" et le processus finit par se lancer.
Pas très élégant, mais bon ça marche ; je vais essayer d'automatiser tout ça avec Automator.
En attendant ma prochaine imprimante.
Qui ne sera pas une HP.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Ne vous emportez pas.

Si le driver Images Capture reconnaît votre imprimante (c'est ce que vous signalez), le paquet de la C4380 Series fonctionnera.

Et le nouveau HP Scan est basé sur Automator.


----------

